# Mac classic help



## M-man (Jul 13, 2009)

I just picked up a mac classic for free and it works but I know nothing about mac, 
it has system 7.1 on it  but I want to install a fresh OS 
from what I've read 6.0.8

I downloaded Macdisk but I cannot figure out how to move files from my pc to the mac every action I do with the floppys fail

when I put the floppy on the mac it asks to format it and then it recognizes it but that's all I've been able to do

I am really interested in these old computers and software but I can't make any progress 

Thanks for any help


----------



## fryke (Jul 13, 2009)

Hm. I'd use 7.1 (with Update 3) on a Macintosh Classic, actually. Much nicer system IMHO. You'll also quite probably find more software for it. A Classic makes for a *very* nice typewriter with

- MacWrite (any version)
- Microsoft Word 5.1a
- ClarisWorks (only if you can't find MacWrite, for it takes longer to load).

I'd make sure to get the 7.1 system disks, though, so you can reinstall, should it ever be necessary. System 7.5.3 is much easier to come by, but it requires more performance from the computer (RAM, mainly).


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats on your little acquisition there.  It's fun tinkering around with those old Macs.  Enjoy!


----------



## M-man (Jul 13, 2009)

How can I get the OS files I downloaded from my windows desktop onto floppys so I can install them on the mac?
Also if I can ever get that to work, how does the install process work, do I put the disk in befor turning on the computer?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, the floppy would need to be inserted right after you turn it on so that it can read from the diskette as it boots.

As for the procedure to transfer the files from the PC to the Mac Classic, this page has instructions on how to go about it:
http://www.jagshouse.com/Macs_and_PCs.html

Hope this helps.


----------

